# Hello from Biscuit!



## vit91 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello from Biscuit!

She is 14 weeks old and weigh 1.8kg
Her grandparents are from Finland and American line!
Such a smart pup!
Let’s be friend!
Follow me on Instagram @biscuit_themaltese


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OHHHHH MY GOODNESS! You are full of surprises! Welcome to our little corner of the forest Ms. Biscuit! You are darling!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely precious and wishing you and the rest of your family my very best wishes upon your addition to the family!! She sure is a Sweetheart.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

she is so cute  ! Congratulations on your beautiful baby 🧡


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I keep coming back to look at this darling baby girl! You give me puppy fever!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that we all get "Puppy Fever" after seeing such an adorable little Malt!!


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulations she is a cutie!


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

vit91 said:


> Hello from Biscuit!
> 
> She is 14 weeks old and weigh 1.8kg
> Her grandparents are from Finland and American line!
> ...


Awwww, Biscuit is soooo cute!!! I'm sure you are having a ball with her!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Biscuit is a beautiful little Maltese baby. May you have many happy and healthy years together. ❤


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

She is too cute, and poses so adorably for you!


----------



## YvonneGail (Sep 8, 2021)

So sweet 🍭🍬🎂❤🌹.


----------



## vit91 (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone! She’s super smart! She surely grows a lot now she is 18 weeks and weigh around 2.4kg. She’s a bit scared of people and other dogs though as we have been in lockdown in Australia and her puppy class keep getting cancelled 😣
Also follow me on Instagram @biscuit_themaltese 🥰🥰


----------

